# Dia de la madre



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

For all us hardworking mums, just a reminder so you can get hinting to your families that this Sunday, 2nd May is Mothers Day in Spain.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> For all us hardworking mums, just a reminder so you can get hinting to your families that this Sunday, 2nd May is Mothers Day in Spain.


All you hardworking mums deserve a medal:clap2: and hopefully will get a nice prezzy or two on the day.......... but I wouldn't bet on it

I love kids......I couldn't eat a whole one though




Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> All you hardworking mums deserve a medal:clap2: and hopefully will get a nice prezzy or two on the day.......... but I wouldn't bet on it
> 
> I love kids......I couldn't eat a whole one though
> 
> ...


 All I want is a cup of tea in bed and a promise of no arguments on the day. Not too much to ask is it?!?!  Probably is.....

xxxx


----------

